# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کد رشته های ستاره دار چیست؟

## سیدرضا بازیار

توی دفترچه من دو تا رشته دانشگاه توی کازرون داشت که هر دو فناوری اطلاعات بودن
با این تفاوت که یکیش ستاره داشت و دیگری نداشت
علامت ستاره جلو کد هر رشته واسه چیه؟

----------


## Humphry Davy

www.sanjesh.org
برو اينجا  راهنماييت ميكنه


 وجود علامت ستاره ( * ) در ستون نتيجه نشان مي‌دهد كه داوطلب در اين كد رشته محل پذيرفته شده است.

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

منظور من ستاره در کد انتخاب رشته هست

من ابتدا رشته ستاره دار رو انتخاب کردم و دقیقا اولین چیزی رو که انتخاب کردم قبول شدم
در هنگام انتخاب رشته به ستاره اون توجه نکرده بودم
حالا این ستاره نشانه چیه؟ یکم در مورد این ستاره توضیح بدید

----------


## Humphry Davy

نميدونم 

شايد اين رشته  شرايط خاصي داره كه آخر دفترچه توضيح داده
مثلا جنسييت يا محل تحصيل يا خوابگاه يا .....
بيشتر اين نميدونم

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

کسی اطلاع نداره؟

----------


## sara1375

تو دفترچه توضیح داده
شرایط خاص دارن
دفترچه رو بخونین متوجه میشین

----------


## Mehran93071

> منظور من ستاره در کد انتخاب رشته هست
> 
> من ابتدا رشته ستاره دار رو انتخاب کردم و دقیقا اولین چیزی رو که انتخاب کردم قبول شدم
> در هنگام انتخاب رشته به ستاره اون توجه نکرده بودم
> حالا این ستاره نشانه چیه؟ یکم در مورد این ستاره توضیح بدید


 :Yahoo (20):  اون زیرو بخون نوشته محل تحصیل و اجرای رشته خشت !  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50): 
خوب باید اون یکی رو اول میزدی  :Yahoo (50):  اشکال نداره شاید بتونی انتقالی بگیری بری اون یکی  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> اون زیرو بخون نوشته محل تحصیل و اجرای رشته خشت ! 
> خوب باید اون یکی رو اول میزدی  اشکال نداره شاید بتونی انتقالی بگیری بری اون یکی


اما من اهل خشت نیستم
یعنی همه اساتید و دانشجو ها از خشت باید باشن؟
میشه دقیق تر بگید؟

----------


## atrevafa

نه.اینکه محل تصیل خشت هست،خیلی واضحه.یعنی تنها شما برای تحصیل به اون مکان منتقل میشوین.طبق قسمتهای دیگه در دفترچه انتخاب رشته،این قسمتی که نوشته محل تحصیل و اجرای رشته در خشت هستش،یعنی محل اصلی نیستین و به جایی دیگه منتقل میشوین.

----------

